# The order of Collections



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi folks,

as some of you may know I used to be on a Kindle Keyboard, which sadly died recently. Thanks to one of the board members here I now have a Paperwhite 2 that I'm setting up.

On my KK I used to have a bunch of collections, sorted by title and using symbols to make sure my collections showed up in a specific order, as described here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34380.0.html

For the life of me, I can't find a way to import the old collections so I have now started creating new collections, but no matter what symbols I use, I can't find a way to order them again like I did on the Keyboard. It seems the PW ignores any symbols and instead orders the collections by the first letter of the title of the collection. Is there still any way to bring my specific order to the collections, or will I just have to get used to the new way?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay . . . . here's some backstory:

When 'cloud collections' were first implemented, devices that had the feature would import ALL collections from ALL devices on the account. Even repeats.  It was a bit of a nightmare! 

So they basically disabled that feature.  So, yeah, you just have to create new collections.

They're going to show up alphabetically IF you sort by 'all items' and 'collections'.  If you sort by 'collections' first, you can go by recent or title, which is basically alphabetically. I think there are some symbols that will count before 'a' but I don't know which ones . . . you'd just have to experiment. You could always just use A, B, C, etc before the actual collection names to make them show in order.

I'm on my way out the door . . . but I dare say others will be along who may be able to give you more details, or who have learned other tricks. 

Good luck!

When you create the collections you can 'star' them, or not . . . which simply identifies whether the collection will appear on your device or ONLY when in cloud view.  This way you can keep some collections for books you've read organized in the cloud, without necessarily having 2 dozen collections actually appear on the device.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for your explanation! For now I went with the A., B., C. and so on. Thankfully the alphabet contains enough letters to suit my Collections-needs  If anyone else has other ideas or tips I'd still love to hear them though. Thanks again Ann!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only other thing I'd suggest is to _play with_ all the organizing options . . . . I believe when you power on or wake from sleep it defaults to 'Device', which makes sense, but the 'what to show' and 'how to show it' options offer a pretty good variety. And those will 'stick' once they're set and be that way until you change 'em again.

I use 'all items' and then 'collection'. That way, what shows first are my collections (alphabetical) followed by any uncollected content by most recent. The groups for the two periodicals I get float around among the uncollected books. Mostly, I don't have much uncollected so I only have a couple of pages on my home screen. Uncollected includes what I'm reading now, and anything I've bought/downloaded recently that I've not put into a collection yet.

Oh, and I use list mode vs cover mode . . . .I like the covers, but the 'collection' icon is boring. And I'm used to the list mode from the early days of Kindle.  Also, in cover view you only see like 6 things at a time whereas, in list view, you see 10 . . . so fewer pages. And it's easier to select and collect in list mode, I think.


----------



## kerlypark (Aug 27, 2015)

You helped me to overcome many problems.


----------

